# Don't make your IT guy mad



## Big Don (May 20, 2011)

He might use one of these:


----------



## Carol (May 20, 2011)

I want one!!


----------



## Big Don (May 20, 2011)

Carol said:


> I want one!!


Make one!


----------



## Carol (May 20, 2011)

That would feel too much like work....LOL!


----------



## dbell (May 22, 2011)

It is cool, may have to make one.   Thanks for the idea!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2011)

So... I'm guessing that using one of those the person wielding it is shouting "who's your sever? who's your server?"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2011)

Whose Root Now??!!!


----------



## Carol (May 22, 2011)

Cat5 o' nine tails... :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 23, 2011)

Carol said:


> Cat5 o' nine tails... :lol:


 
 I LIKE IT!!!!

And I am making one TODAY!!! 

so many users...so little time :EG:


----------



## Big Don (May 23, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> I LIKE IT!!!!
> 
> And I am making one TODAY!!!
> 
> so many users...so little time :EG:


You really should post a pic and a price, Carol would buy one...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 23, 2011)

Big Don said:


> You really should post a pic and a price, Carol would buy one...


 

I would but as I said

so many users....so little time :EG:


----------



## MaxiMe (May 23, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> I would but as I said
> 
> so many users....so little time :EG:


 
I'll take 2. one for Admins and one for the rest of the staff....


----------

